
Ask HN: encrypted cloud file storage for iOS/Android? - msh
Hi<p>I am using spideroak to backup my computers and can access it from my mobiles&#x2F;tablets.<p>But unlike google drive&#x2F;dropbox I cant upload files from my mobile.<p>So my question is, are there any good zeroknowledge encrypted cloud storage solution that allows uploads from mobile devices?
======
ianox
I quite like [https://mega.nz](https://mega.nz) \- free accounts come with
50gb storage too.

------
lafytahoe
Setup your own tahoe-lafs cluster on a vps. No need to trust where you host
it.

~~~
heatherb
He was looking for a "zeroknowledge" solution. You need to know a bit about
networking for this solution. Also being interested in this, can you recommend
any tutorials?

